# Patchwork Company - OOC thread



## Nicholas Hadrian

Got a debate about something from the Patchwork company RP? Just wanna chat OOC with some people in it? Compliments? Ideas? Fluff discussions? Well then this is the place for it.

Note: this thread is ONLY for the above purposes, and is only so that the primary recruitment thread does not get swamped with posts every 20 minutes. Any character, regiment, weapon or other submissions, or questions, comments and requests to the GM should be there or in PMs and not here.

Happy forumgoing!


----------



## Yru0

Yay for this thread!  First question, what is a Vox exactly? I get it's a radio, but is it two way, like can we as guardsmen communicate to each other, or is it purely a guardsmen to 'leader', 'leader' to guardsmen style thing?


----------



## DasOmen

esentialy it's a radio like they had in WW1 and WW2. microbeads are advanced vox units that dont take an entire backpack


----------



## Otep

if you need help with radio edict or specific terms i'm the RTO (Radio Transmitter Operator or Radio Telephone Operator depending on who you talk to) in an airborne batallion

http://www.rfcomm.harris.com/capabilities/tactical-radios-networking/rf-5800h-mp.asp

quick linky to one of the radios in use today


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Its why the Imperial guard have radio men, they are dependent on him to boost the signal of their microbeads to get into the Vox net, its also why the Space marines dont worry about it since they have their OWN net and larger, more efficent vox communication things built into their own helmets. They also specialise in tactical strikes to it's less important.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Also, listen up everyone
THE ACTION THREAD IS UP AND READY! WOO HOOO!


----------



## Anilar

It can probably be either, the 40k world being ancient, old, new and sci-fi in one. Also think about what kind of jamming it would be subject to, and which interference it might be able to cut through. Will a full blown chaos storm of multicoloured lightning make the vox erratic or is it high tech niceness directly from mars with protective sigils on it and it couldn't care less.
Or is it some battered overused half a century old box, that would give a techadept a heartattack if he saw all the makeshift repairs it had been subject to.

You are kinda free here, when it comes to voxxes.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Anilar said:


> It can probably be either, the 40k world being ancient, old, new and sci-fi in one. Also think about what kind of jamming it would be subject to, and which interference it might be able to cut through. Will a full blown chaos storm of multicoloured lightning make the vox erratic or is it high tech niceness directly from mars with protective sigils on it and it couldn't care less.
> Or is it some battered overused half a century old box, that would give a techadept a heartattack if he saw all the makeshift repairs it had been subject to.
> 
> You are kinda free here, when it comes to voxxes.


Or is the answer D). All of the above?
...
...
... *reads the codex/Gaunt's Ghosts*

WHY YES IT IS =D


----------



## Yru0

k, so if I'm right, our vox messages go through the vox operater, who then passes on the message? Or does he boost our own message? I'm just wondering, say one of the snipers spots a tank and wants someone to take it out, what do they do? Or if someone gets pinned and asks for help? Or a comissar just wants to yell at someone?


----------



## Otep

i know how it works for the us army but i'm not too sure what the 40k fluff says aboout the vox capabilities/use


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Yru0 said:


> k, so if I'm right, our vox messages go through the vox operater, who then passes on the message? Or does he boost our own message? I'm just wondering, say one of the snipers spots a tank and wants someone to take it out, what do they do? Or if someone gets pinned and asks for help? Or a comissar just wants to yell at someone?


Once again, all of the above happen, the signal can be boosted, passed on through several operators to expand it's effective area, and commissars get top priority, surpassing even officers.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

You know you realize you're a forum whore when you refresh every 2 minutes waiting for another post to come up.


----------



## Otep

i can neither confirm nor deny the previous statement!

*refresh refresh refresh refresh*


----------



## Anilar

Well we are are not stormtroopers and similar where we all have microbeads. So basic battlefield communication is yelling or send some running with orders/information or to get it.

The Vox as I understand it, is the sergeants means to get orders from higher up the chain, usually the liuetenant or captain (depending on regimental organisation), who have his own vox operator that usually will get his orders from the colonel. Who again will get his orders from high command, in very large battles.

So high command want a city block taken and they give that order to the Colonel, he then Vox his officers to tell them to take the city block. Then the lieutenant splits up the orders voxing the various squad leaders with there respective orders. Like Squad one around the left flank, squad two but suppressive fire on the large red building with the sexy sign, squad three will enter the city block along 7th street in 3 minutes.

If there is support elements artillery, airstrikes and so on. It is usually the sergeants and his Vox operator that have the direct line to those elements, since they are in the thick of it and know where the ordenance have to land.

Sniper that spots tank, if she(believe it is a she in our RP so far) does not have a microbead, she will be forced to stay hidden, hoping the rest of us will spot it in time. Or she have to return to us and tell us there is a tank on its way.

Even the scouts are probably in the situation that they have to scout forward and spot stuff, then to double back and tell the officers and squad leaders about the situation.
Which ofcourse is a problem, since the situation can have changed from when the scout was ahead till the time the squad gets there.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Anilar said:


> Well we are are not stormtroopers and similar where we all have microbeads. So basic battlefield communication is yelling or send some running with orders/information or to get it.
> 
> The Vox as I understand it, is the sergeants means to get orders from higher up the chain, usually the liuetenant or captain (depending on regimental organisation), who have his own vox operator that usually will get his orders from the colonel. Who again will get his orders from high command, in very large battles.
> 
> So high command want a city block taken and they give that order to the Colonel, he then Vox his officers to tell them to take the city block. Then the lieutenant splits up the orders voxing the various squad leaders with there respective orders. Like Squad one around the left flank, squad two but suppressive fire on the large red building with the sexy sign, squad three will enter the city block along 7th street in 3 minutes.
> 
> If there is support elements artillery, airstrikes and so on. It is usually the sergeants and his Vox operator that have the direct line to those elements, since they are in the thick of it and know where the ordenance have to land.
> 
> Sniper that spots tank, if she(believe it is a she in our RP so far) does not have a microbead, she will be forced to stay hidden, hoping the rest of us will spot it in time. Or she have to return to us and tell us there is a tank on its way.
> 
> Even the scouts are probably in the situation that they have to scout forward and spot stuff, then to double back and tell the officers and squad leaders about the situation.
> Which ofcourse is a problem, since the situation can have changed from when the scout was ahead till the time the squad gets there.


Substantially correct...

for a PDF. All guardsmen have some variety of microbead since they are professional soldiers, stormtroopers just get better ones that arent reliant on a vox set. PDF orginizations do not, they simply can't afford it for most backwater planets. but in your guys case, assume you all have them.


----------



## Otep

now to my idiotic question XD what the hell is a microbead? i get its a personal radio in an aspect buuuuut.... thats all i got....

a description of it would be nice (or if it's built in to the helmet... an ear piece with a HUD or...?)


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Otep said:


> now to my idiotic question XD what the hell is a microbead? i get its a personal radio in an aspect buuuuut.... thats all i got....
> 
> a description of it would be nice (or if it's built in to the helmet... an ear piece with a HUD or...?)


Microbead, also known as a heaphone, earwig, or earpiece, 

In other words, its a little piece of metal you stick in your ear like a headphone.


----------



## DasOmen

working on a forum post at the moment in the action thread. guess i should be the one to break the ice as the sargent


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

I think Otep might beat you.

Anyway, what's all of your opinions on how I started you guys out?


----------



## DasOmen

that you were way too nice to my sargent in that he loves deathworlds and that his gear is actually built to handle the strange shit.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Das, considering we have, 2 kreigers, a catachan, at LEAST 4 cadians (idk, i've lost count), 2 vardans (who btw survived a 10 year seige with little to no support, and originally had a 15 hour life expectancy when they landed on said aforementioned planet) AND yourself who had your own MOTHER FUCKING PLANET blow up and your culture SURVIVED. The only way I could have thrown any of you for a loop is to give you an enviroment that is ACTIVELY HOSTILE TO YOU.


----------



## DasOmen

dorian would have enjoyed that too much. 

"now remember troops, if you see something that looks like a strange bison with the head of a beetle, dont shoot it. you'll just piss it off. "

oh and posted.


----------



## Otep

he beat me my a few minutes i think.... i had to have a cigarette towards the middle of it because i was writing about dornes having one XD

edit: THREE EFFIN MINUTES! and a cigarette takes 4 to 5.... i dont like you XD


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Otep said:


> edit: THREE EFFIN MINUTES! and a cigarette takes 4 to 5.... i dont like you XD


 
*Console* if it makes you feel any better I'm making him do a bit of re-writing, and also the fact that Heresy kept crashing when he tried to update.


----------



## DasOmen

now the question, who posts next?


----------



## Otep

.... fluffy! i dono  but the bunny part made me die laughing lol


----------



## DasOmen

eh had to take that bit out because it was aparently a little over the top. but still, try and post, crash... try and post, we're sorry, the page you are trying to load is invalid, try to post... yeah not happening. try to post, ... nada... 

the second i add something silly in to psudo vent my frustration, it works.


----------



## Otep

go figure lol... but atleast we know the original content XD


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Who wants to bet that the next person to show up will post in the recruitment thread and go "Hey! Where's all the people?"


----------



## Otep

*face palm* i honestly wouldnt doubt it....

Edit:

*mimics static* all stations this net, be advised, it is late as hell and time to sleep. Break. This station will shut down time: now.

Charlie 9 Romeo, out *mimics static again*


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Someone's seen too many war movies.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Nice job with the action thread Nicholas, just posted.


----------



## DasOmen

makes you wonder what reports the commissar has and what files he has on the people in the camp.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Well...... that's why they are on HIS desk and not yours DasOmen lol :biggrin:


----------



## DasOmen

yes because i'm sure there is a file there for Dorian with blatant warnings consisting of "he killed his last commissar"


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Might be... Might be.... But im sure Alvarius wouldnt execute Dorian... prolly just spike his canteen with amasec....


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Well considering it can at most be "IMPLICATED IN THE DEATH OF COMMISSAR SUCH AND SUCH" rather than explicitly stated...
if explicitly stated it would be a closed file bearing the stamp "SUMMARY EXECUTION"


----------



## Angel Encarmine

exactly then dorian would be looking at the business end of Alvariuses bolt pistol


----------



## DasOmen

ah true. saddly only one who can legaly kill a commissar is a lord general. least if my memory serves me right.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

A commissar can kill another commissar if he has unwavering proof of cowardice or heretic behavior


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

A commissar can kill a Lord General if he is a suspected heretic, commissars weild ALOT of power, which is why so much effort goes into making sure they arent corrupt. Of course every so often a few slip through that abuse their power.


----------



## Rems

Outrage! Seigdorn has been demoted by some jumped up fool!

Guess who gets to have the anger taken out on them? Why his new squad of course. 

Angel Encarmine, i trust you will be shooting this supposed Colonel soon? :wink:


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Thinking about it hahaha


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Also, remember to keep reading the recruitment thread REGULARLY for important posts.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Also Rems, dont worry, it's not the coronel who demoted you, it's segmentum command, the coronel just took a great deal of pleasure in being able to tell you.


----------



## DasOmen

oh and the gears in my head are turning.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Ahh deathbringers made a scout aswell, couldnt possibly be any more different than mine tho, should get interesting


----------



## DasOmen

now i just gotta wait for the man with the vox and the only female in the group to post. this should be good.


----------



## Anilar

Don't forget Inquisitors, they have an even higher mandate for executions. And we are on a Chaos world, im more terrified of inquisitors than any chaos spawn. As should any other loyal imperial citizen be.

For those who wonder what the Lho sticks im mentioning in my first post are, it is the cigarettes of the 40k universe.


And DasOmen I have found your homeworlds pandora's national hymn.


----------



## Anilar

Nicholas maybe you should steal one of Serpions Ideas, I can see in his Life on the path eldar RP. The second post he have, there all the character are listed, with a fancy linky/quote things, so its easy for us all including you to have a overview on who is who and what we have and look like. Making it easier for us all to react to each other.
Giving us opportunity to write stuff, looking into his piercing purple eye, a shutter went up Stubbs spine....

And im a bit uncertain about the regimental structure of this patchwork regiment of ours.
Is our lieutenant only commanding this rather large squad ???, in essence demoting the sargent to squad second in command ?

In Denmark a lieutenant would be one of several in a company, which would be led by a captain. The lieutenant having command of 3 squads of about 10 men. The lieutenant would also have a sergent as second in command, who in battle conditions is the one who runs around with ammonition from the backline to the frontline. Depending on branch the lieutenant might have a small command squad, to have enough radio operators to follow him into battle so he can lead his 3 squads as effeciently as possible.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

A few things, first off, Rems, you mean gobbet, not goblet, a gobbet of phlegm is something you spit. a goblet of phlegm is a practical joke you leave sitting out.
Also, Anilar, DONT DO ANY ABBREVATIONS IN YOUR POSTS, not all of us know what you're reffering to. Also, while you didn't name names, your post is a bit god-moddish, talk to one of the seinor members (who is more familiar with it than I am) about how to improve your post.
And this one goes out to everyone, if you can, TRY TO MAKE YOUR POSTS LONGER! Quality is better than quantity, yes quantity has a quality all of it's own and that IS what the guard was founded on, but things like the banter posts, I'll allow them for a bit, but, when the scene is over I want you two to compile those posts into single posts, each from your character's point of veiw. From this point on, if anyone is going to have a conversation with another character, you might wanna agree on what you are each going to say in Private messages.
And finally, KEEP READING THE RECRUITMENT THREAD!


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Anilar said:


> Nicholas maybe you should steal one of Serpions Ideas, I can see in his Life on the path eldar RP. The second post he have, there all the character are listed, with a fancy linky/quote things, so its easy for us all including you to have a overview on who is who and what we have and look like. Making it easier for us all to react to each other.
> Giving us opportunity to write stuff, looking into his piercing purple eye, a shutter went up Stubbs spine....


Anilar, GET OUT OF MY HEAD!

Seriously though, I was already thinking about doing something like this, also for the purpose of keeping track of your equipment too. I've just been working on a way to implement it, I wasnt aware until now that Serpion5 had managed to, so... if you're listening man, HOOK ME UP!


----------



## Aramius

Just gonna make a quick comment in here before posting the premiere of Alexander Donovan, Guardsman Extraordinaire in the Action Thread. Unless specifically asked, I will be referring now and always to Lasguns as Lasrifles - primarily because it is a much more accurate term, and I simply loathe the term 'Lasgun'. Honestly, it sounds like something out of an old sci-fi, where they just had no imagination.

Also: Nicholas, not sure if I've said this earlier, but you are a God amongst Men for bringing forth this RP.

Now, with that absolutely necessary compliment out of the way, TO THE ACTION THREAD!


----------



## Rems

Might i ask how we go about compiling out posts into single ones? 

I assume for example that mine and Angel Encarmine's exchanges would work as two (one from each perspective) long posts. Though how precisely do we do this? Can i delete or merge my posts?


----------



## DasOmen

think he means in the future work it out in PMs what's going to be said, so that when you do post, you get one post from each perspective


----------



## deathbringer

well thats why normally you only post part of the conversation and that allows the person to react
i've found that if people do a whole conversation through pm, the posts become repetive and boring while it slows down posting speed, because i have to pm what i would say, he pms what he would say, and such a conversation is fragmented and it would slow down the posts your getting.

Also what if someone starts a pm and the other guy cant get on for a day or so... it means the other guy is left hanging unable to post, which is frustrating

Plus with the 10 sentence minimum they have to react and talk emotionally about their responses to make the post limit. I mean its certainly ok to pm, infact its encouraged but i dont think a conversation should depend upon two people interacting.

I mean its a roleplay, charactor interaction can easily be done in thread

(may i just add alexis's nickname is just shade.. not lampshade)


----------



## Anilar

Sorry about the godmodding. If you are referring to my knowledge of my tent mates. I figured we had shared tent for a few days, and the initial pleasantries was over. Tried to give a picture of what Stubbs have observed and thinks of his tent mates. Ill turn it down a notch or 20. If inspirations strikes ill rewrite my post, usually takes me a couple of posts before im completely into the mindset of my character, and how he interacts with those around him.

Had to look up abbrevations to figure out what you meant. If im correct you believe I have used a short term word for something that would be a longer word. English is a second language to me, so please correct me if im wrong. Im guessing you hint at my use of Lho-sticks, I have not seen it descriped in any longer term. Dark Heresy RP rulebook also just writes Lho-sticks. If it is more about me using that word rather than cigarettes, I can't remember any 40k source that use cigarettes, Gaunts ghost and Dark Heresy both refering to Lho-sticks. So was just trying to stay in character and fluff. Sorry if my first attempt was a bit clumsy. And I welcome any feedback, since I do try to improve my english.

I have seen RP's where it is just one of the involved parties that write the conversation. Where the parties have discussed by pm or other means, what is said and done, and that way reduces the many small posts. Also makes it possible for the one who only goes on the forum 3 times a week, to have meaningful conversations with the guy that is on the forum 10 a day.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Alvarius: 

"For your God-modding and use of abbreviations, I sentence you to Summary Execution. May the Emperor have mercy on your use of English, for I shall not." 

* Shoots in head *

:laugh:


----------



## Aramius

*nails Angel Encarmine in the head with a Lasrifle shot from afar*

"Bloody trigger-happy Commissars..."


----------



## Klomster

Lho-stick is a well-known name for cigarettes in 40k.

Just hoping the medic isn't on spook or slaught 
Both that would be seriously bad.


----------



## unxpekted22

Oh is there a ten sentence minimum already? If so, my bad for posting in the recruitment thread about it.


Uh, quick thing though, could you all please stop coloring your quotations? especially in red, thats a mod color for anything more than highlighting a name or whatever.

If this is going to be a good rp, then everyone will read everyone elses' updates and posts, and all of them, not just the dialogue parts.


----------



## Lanterns & Torches

This is absolutely nuts! :shok: 

I come off last night after reading through around five new pages in the recruitment thread, then come on tonight to find an OOC thread with seven pages and an action thread with three? 

I cannot keep up with this insanity, but I'll be damned if I don't try. Just as a future hint, I've just started my last year of school yesterday, so the workload will end up being a bit heavy later on, and as a result I'll probably only be able to post once every couple days, depending on the amount of work I get. 

Anyway, off to read three pages of RP posts, and hopefully get my first post in before another page crops up.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I usually use colors to show when someone else says something in my post to point out that they are saying it, helps keep it clear in my mind at least. I mean I understand that red is a mod color for stuff, but any color helps me figure out who is saying what. Eliminates confusion.... Ultimately up to GM i guess...


----------



## darkreever

In regards to characters conversing with one another. Might I suggest making use of an instant messenger of one kind or another? I have done such a thing a number of times, it works very well and will decrease any such problems like not meeting the post minimum.


----------



## deathbringer

its nrprfgs
new roleplay retardedly fast growth syndrome
happens with almost every rp at first.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Great idea Reever we just started using PMs but instant messaging would def make it way easier


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Agreed, so many brilliant ideas being thrown about.
Also, I agree with Deathbringer, please stop using the colours for your posts, it screws with what I am trying to use them for, so everyone who has, please edit your posts.
Anilar, please edit YOUR post so that it's no longer god-moddy

"His relative silent behaviour probably the only reason that he and the catachan hadn't come to blows. "

THIS is the sentence I have a problem with, it is defining Kingfield's and Deathbringer's characters before they got a chance to post, for all we know Steeltooth and Shade may get along swimmingly. But the thing is, if they do thats for THEM to decide.

Dont worry, I made similar offhand comments in my first RP post so I know how it is. And the abbreviation I was talking about was
"Lho sticks or so pr. nose. Personally ill bet on that cadian fellow Derek or whats his name."
What does the PR stand for? Per? Plasma Rifle? WHAT!?!?!


----------



## Anilar

Wasn't meant to be godmodding, I was trying to give an idea of my characters preconceptions and prejudice. What he imagine will happen when a rough and rude Catachan meets a gentleman noble kind of guy.
Need sleep, but ill figure out a way to better describe it. And it seems the catachan and Volpone did anything but go on each other nerves even with my post.

But im sorry again, ill try and be more on guard concerning those statements.
Have removed colours and changed pr. to per hope that is correct unabbreviation. Would be quite a pot if people would have to throw in a plasma rifle and 5 lhos sticks each.


----------



## darkreever

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Also, I agree with Deathbringer, please stop using the colours for your posts, it screws with what I am trying to use them for, so everyone who has, please edit your posts.


Unxpekted was the one who pointed that out, not Deathbringer.


----------



## Rems

By the way just how acidic is this acid rain? Will it eat through unprotected skin very quickly or is it more of an irritant?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

darkreever said:


> Unxpekted was the one who pointed that out, not Deathbringer.


I apologize.

Also, the level of the acid is enough that it is a severe irritant to exposed flesh, to unprotected skin it will cause minor burns within the hour. Upon contact with the ground, alkalines in the soil neutralize it fairly quickly, so unless it's gathered into a puddle you dont have to worry, you DO have to worry about the fumes though, try not to breathe them in, they're poisonous. A regulation poncho and mask is sufficent however. The rebreathers in the masks are low quality because relatively little effort is required to filter them out. Meaning a Kreiger's Death Mask is more than sufficent, a Catachan's or Pandoran's own natural immunity to poisons will probably overpower the fumes.

Also, while primarily pointing at Das, this is a reminder for everyone PROOFREAD YOUR POSTS! If you have to it might be a good idea to type it up in a word document or some other word processor before posting.

Also, since it occured to me, in relation to Lord Ramo's character, anyone who says the line "Kiss me Kate" will be shot.

Also Yru0 and Brendxb, just FYI, the conversation between your characters being in one post, I normally would frown on as God-modding, but, seeing as you are brothers I assume you two live together and didnt require the benefits of modern technology to discuss what you were going to say.

Also, Serpion! If you can give me a hint on what you did for your Eldar RP so I can steal it, twould be much appreciated. - nevermind, figured it out myself. I'm really seriouslyt debating whether or not to have a thread just for the character sheets so we have them all in one place, but that would be selfishly taking up too many threads now wouldnt it?


----------



## Rems

Interesting tidbit- our collective character sheets take up 27 A4 pages, that's 13 and a half thousand words.

'Grats everyone.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Anyway folks, just because I can, I decided to put up a poll so you can give your opinions on the action thread and the way that it is going right now. I'm big on feedback, so be sure to let me know.


----------



## Otep

i do have a slight question... where is Dornes' bunk? i do believe its time for him to mingle with the rest of the other characters


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Otep said:


> i do have a slight question... where is Dornes' bunk? i do believe its time for him to mingle with the rest of the other characters


!

...

...

...

...

*headdesk*

For argument's sake we'll ssay you bunk in the field hospital for now., but feel free to meet them, Thrius too.


----------



## Otep

lol for sure ^^ i just couldn't find a reference in the posts so i was just making sure i wasnt going crazy XD


----------



## Anilar

Have edited my godmodding hope its allright now.


----------



## Rems

What type of update procedure are we using? A schedule or just when everyone's posted?


----------



## DasOmen

i remember him saying every 4 days.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

I ORIGINALLY was going to do every 4 days, but another poster (angel of blood I think) said that might be a bit fast, so updates will be maximum one week or minimum until everyone has posted at least once.

Also on an aside, Das, you dont want to have my man babies? I am disappoint.

And Anilar? Don't sweat so much, we know you're new, you aren't going to be hunted down and mauled. In fact I'll tell you what Deathbringer said to ME after my first godmod post.

"We all godmodded in our first posts"

In otherwords, it's not an unforgiveable crime, just try not to do it again, it's nothing worth panicing over.


----------



## DasOmen

meh i'm male. cant have babbies. it's a limitation of sex realy.


----------



## Serpion5

I would have posted sooner but I went into mindfuckedshutdownmode when I saw that the original threads had doubled in size and there was a whole new thread as well. :wacko: 

Spoiler Tags Nick. Worked it out okay? I actually took that idea from Reever, so credit where it`s due. :so_happy:


----------



## Rems

So the unhinged killer doesn't like his bunk mates? You're boned guys.


----------



## Klomster

Can you guys tell me what's wrong with my last post.

Gm seemed to get an heart attack about it, so i proofread it again but couldn't find anything.

I just based it off what some other had posted, and of course my own input.


----------



## Rems

There doesn't seem to be any godmodding, nor any horrible crimes committed against the English language. You havn't used coloured text. Have you tried asking Nick what the issue is?

Lacking any knowledge of what he said i can't help you any further. I could only say to add some more description and detail to flesh out the post and your character some more.


----------



## Angel of Blood

And theres Tyler, you guys enjoy working with him now ^^


----------



## Anilar

Well as long as you tell us where the enemy is so we can shoot them, so they don't shoot you then we will get along just fine.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Guys, the simplest soloution when I say "PROOFREAD" means, read it over, OUT LOUD, WORD FOR WORD, or paste and spellcheck with a word document, reading EXACTLY what is there, suddently things like the fact that you spelled piece as peace, mutilated grammar by using phrases like "him had" or just left out words entirely. (or in Das's case, spelling Intel as lintel, somehow. THERE IS A FRIGGING DIFFRENCE BETWEEN THING THE THAT GOES ABOVE A FIREPLACE AND STUFF YOU WANNA KNOW ABOUT THE SURROUNDING AREA!)

Yes, its a bit unreasonable, but it drives me nuts when that sort of thing happens, but the fact is, as an author I have been editing, re-editing, mercilessly my own stuff, taking every oppertunity to rip it apart for 8 years, and if my OWN mistakes of writing drive me up the wall, image what happens when I don't know the thought behind them, besides, it's what the edit button is there for.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Wow these out of character threads are expanding massively. I can't keep up with it!


----------



## Klomster

I realise that i have a few oddly put sentences (Like "When Payne saw Thrius he waved Thrius over.") But i couldn't really come up with a better way to put it.

Not beeing an author myself (although writing some fiction in the hopes of becoming one) i'm not the most well versed in how to weave words to call for interest, or how to be gramatically correct at all times.

I'm not even a native english speaker, and haphazardly throw american and english words together.

I always proofread my posts, but often, i can't really come up with a better way to put things.
Something i obviously need to improve on.

I think i've managed to not mispell to much though.

I'd say that the users do need to proofread better, the lintel is just annoying mistype but can easily be understood.
It's when you get the odd sentences that you can't understand even if you read them 4-5 times.

And you GM, try to cool off a little, theese guys are not authors like you, they make mistakes. Your idea of proofreading is good, and i also suggest they should do it better.

But try to have a bit more..... how should i put it..... fine-tuning with them (horrible choice of words, but my brain said something like Gnööööuummmm.)

4t l3457 w3'z no7 7yp1n 1n 1337 5p33kz 
(At least we'z not typin in leet speakz)


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Klomster, I'm not trying to be an ass about it, it is a personal pet peeve however, whenever I see something that DOES have a great deal of potential (and now knowing that English is NOT your first language I do apologize) it drives me up the wall when little errors end up coming through, it's like a normally nice road having a pothole, and somehow managing to hit every pothole on the way, it's still a nice road, but it would be better if a workteam came back in and filled the holes.


----------



## Anilar

Well luckily we don't play a Ork roleplay. 
(Warning danish humour use massive amounts of irony and sarcasm, so this was mean't as a light tease, and I still love this RP(whooops sorry abbrevation) roleplay, hope we don't give you a heart attack Nicholas.)

Ill try and see if I can make my word document use english instead of Danish, but it will still not help me with grammar and sentence structures.
Another think Nicholas, there might be people on this forum that are illiterate to some lesser degree that want to play roleplays too. Which might have a hard time to live up to your standards, even with massive use of a word document.
Lintel instead of intel might be a stupid thing, but maybe see all our grammar and sentence structure mistakes as the way that particular character thinks and speak low-gothic. Every planet have there way of speaking low-gothic, just like there is difference between american, english, irish, scottish, australian and all those african nations english.


----------



## DasOmen

actually i just noticed i spelt lintel... must have fat fingered the L key when i was using spell check on the word around it. i'll go and change it.

but as for accents and what not. on the note of German speach given our representation of it would be phonetic....

with German speech please use this as reference, play several German characters myself on other sites and sims...

for instance say you want to say "my it's a beautiful day isn't it?" it would instead be "my, it'z a beautiful day izn't it?" the replacing the S with the Z seems trivial but tale this other bit.

"well, for starters my lasgun keeps jamming, i dont know what's wrong with the darn thing. i didn't think lasguns could jam"

instead for a German accent it would be

"Vell, for ztarterz, my lazgun keepz jamming, i dont knov vhat'z vrong vid de darn ding, i didn't dink lazgunz could jam"

S is replaced by Z
TH is replaced by D
W is replaced by V


i know i'm not the one to be poking round for grammer and what not, but i'm rather skilled with phonetic.


----------



## Rems

I'm going to have to weigh in on the side of Nicholas here. If you're going to participate in a rp that is entirely text based and hence relies on clarity in your writing then you have to proof read and make it legible. Otherwise no one knows what you're doing or what you're trying to express. Spelling and grammar is a part of this and while it is hard on non native English speakers (and more than a few native speakers too) that's the nature of a role playing game where we communicate entirely by text. 

I'm not saying don't post or don't play rp's if you're not Shakespeare but a certain clarity of expression must be required. Otherwise it's just annoying and difficult to read and detracts from the role playing experience. Of course everyone has the odd typo or brain explosion but that's why you need to proof read, out loud if you have to, and check what you're writing actually makes sense.

edit- Also on German; you replace 'v' with 'f'. Or rather v is pronounced in German as a f sound.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Rems said:


> I'm going to have to weigh in on the side of Nicholas here. If you're going to participate in a rp that is entirely text based and hence relies on clarity in your writing then you have to proof read and make it legible. Otherwise no one knows what you're doing or what you're trying to express. Spelling and grammar is a part of this and while it is hard on non native English speakers (and more than a few native speakers too) that's the nature of a role playing game where we communicate entirely by text.
> 
> I'm not saying don't post or don't play rp's if you're not Shakespeare but a certain clarity of expression must be required. Otherwise it's just annoying and difficult to read and detracts from the role playing experience. Of course everyone has the odd typo or brain explosion but that's why you need to proof read, out loud if you have to, and check what you're writing actually makes sense.
> 
> edit- Also on German; you replace 'v' with 'f'. Or rather v is pronounced in German as a f sound.


Thanks Rems, you managed to say what I was trying to, AND sound 50% less like an asshole than I do. I never meant to imply that the everyone is and should speak '' 'Merican" so I do apologize once again for that. 

I was never talking about accents either, the crap I write out I am sure with concerted effort I can horrify even you with. Watch."I says It’s a great idear, I’s mean What’s the ole’ king up in his fancy palace in Ardun evah dun fer us?"

Scared yet?
At any rate, It was a simple request, and I don't want to get into or start an argument, I'm simply asking "Hey! Think of this please while typing, it makes it more fun for everyone! =D"

But even more so important is the sort of crap I know you can come up with when you're tired and trying to squeeze ANYTHING out of your ass for an RP, my first post in the distinguished and long running The Claw:Fury of Wolves Rp, I managed to mangle the english language out of sheer tiredness, excercised the extremly poor descision of having out and out said my character had done something as disrespectful to both the fluff and in character as to swap wolf piss with a Rune priest's ale AND godmodded no less than three other player's characters.

Needless to say, Darkreever did not stand for this shit and I was scolded, learned the error of my ways, got 8 hours of sleep and edited poste-haste. And while I'm sure it's unreasonable, and probably highly selfish, I would like to be able to hold Patchwork Company to that sort of standard, the standard so good you feel like shit for not giving your best effort for it.

I will understand if you feel that it's unrealistic to want that.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Anyway, in another note, time to be your GM and not your friend for the moment.
Excepting Unexpektedd, who hasn't posted yet?


----------



## Otep

i have twice but no one responded to the 2nd post except for .... damn the semi medic's name escapes me


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Thrius Mc'mullin, formerly of the Urbine Secundus PDF.


----------



## Otep

yes that guy XD

i sort of placed dornes infront of the main tent everyone is in and zero response. i may respond later with him carrying on to the next tent and maybe bumping into a few non player characters or the two former gangers.

i havnt quite figured out a contingency plan as of yet.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Well no worries, if nothing else, when the update comes up I can swap things about a bit


----------



## Otep

i'm flexible so if nothing else, i can have dornes shift about until i get the response i'm looking for 

that or make him so much of a blatant ass (via drug deprivation) he'll be unavoidable to the more stingy characters XD


----------



## unxpekted22

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Anyway, in another note, time to be your GM and not your friend for the moment.
> Excepting Unexpektedd, who hasn't posted yet?


I'm working on it. Give me some time please. I just updated one of my RPs that I am GMing, I have another one I am GMing to update tonight, and will still be trying to get in a post for patchwork.

My rps have gotten backed up because for the first time in two years I am involved in what may be too many RPs at once (six) and I have to work to keep living in my house as well as other responsibilities to take care of. I also work out about an hour everyday, sleep several hours a day, eat a couple meals a day, have friends to hang out with and a band I am trying to get somewhere with.

because of the new term DB came up with which I like a lot, NRPRFGS...
I now have 32 posts to read through before I can even post, and being the dedicated RPthreads heresyonline member I am I like to actually read whats going on in the RPs that I am involved in, so please, give me some time. 4 days between updates, even a week with the character potentially getting killed off, is not doable, and trust me, people wont continue posting that fast for long.

I like your enthusiasm hadrian, and you are a good writer and have come up with a good start for the RP, but you need to calm down man, and that goes for the pickiness of peoples posts as well. Like I said, I also encourage proofreading posts but CAPPING PEOPLE WHENEVER THEY MAKE AN HONEST MISTAKE IS A BIT MUCH. Just let em know you would like for them to fix their errors in a pm or something less abrasive.

You might have to let go with some of the dialogue stuff too. If a player has their character respond to another character's dialogue directed toward them ( a conversation) it should be fine for a post as long as it is well thought out and the player also takes the time to add some other stuff for the character in terms of thoughts and actions.

Anyway, will continue trying to catch up on my RPs tonight.


----------



## Anilar

Well Otep I read your post again. As I see it, you went straight into the Sergeants tent, where our Krieg vox-operator is doing what he can with the darn box. Then there is the Sergeant and Kate who might have wandered of to the armoury or still talking in the tent. But going into the sergeants tent without permission should probably make a response.

Don't think there is a main tent as such, there is the cadian tent and then there is the tent with stubbs, the two scouts and Volpone.


----------



## DasOmen

otep i come from a place where twice that is the norm. shoot ten posts a day is what i'm used to.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

unxpekted22 said:


> I'm working on it. Give me some time please. I just updated one of my RPs that I am GMing, I have another one I am GMing to update tonight, and will still be trying to get in a post for patchwork.


Hey man, take your time, I was only asking so I could know how many people are left so I can do another update.



unxpekted22 said:


> My rps have gotten backed up because for the first time in two years I am involved in what may be too many RPs at once (six) and I have to work to keep living in my house as well as other responsibilities to take care of. I also work out about an hour everyday, sleep several hours a day, eat a couple meals a day, have friends to hang out with and a band I am trying to get somewhere with.


Hell, for the last few days I just stared at the ceiling in a dark room waiting for the pain to go away (Wisdom teeth and hopefully headaches do away wednesday! I CAN'T WAIT! =D)




unxpekted22 said:


> because of the new term DB came up with which I like a lot, NRPRFGS...
> I now have 32 posts to read through before I can even post, and being the dedicated RPthreads heresyonline member I am I like to actually read whats going on in the RPs that I am involved in, so please, give me some time. 4 days between updates, even a week with the character potentially getting killed off, is not doable, and trust me, people wont continue posting that fast for long.


I'm not a machine, nor that impatient man, no worries, if you need time, take it, I can adjust and make exceptions. I'd _like_ it to move along faster, but that's only because I really enjoy reading your guy's posts (all of you) and want to see more (this is why I like novels better than webcomics, aint _nobody_ tellin me when I cant finish off the damn book)




unxpekted22 said:


> I like your enthusiasm hadrian, and you are a good writer and have come up with a good start for the RP, but you need to calm down man, and that goes for the pickiness of peoples posts as well. Like I said, I also encourage proofreading posts but CAPPING PEOPLE WHENEVER THEY MAKE AN HONEST MISTAKE IS A BIT MUCH. Just let em know you would like for them to fix their errors in a pm or something less abrasive.


THAT FRIGGING DOES IT!

From now on when I attempt to emphasise something, I'm switching to italics instead.
No one ever interprets _that_ as shouting.

Ah but seriously, I've never been mad enough to be shouting at you guys. I may get slightly annoyed with you, but the spelling errors and such, it peeves me, it's an annoyance, but it's not the frigging end of the world, I just dont like them. It's not something I get into a shouting match over. I personally apologize to _all_ of you about the miscommunication. And as I mentioned before, I _really_ do try to not be an asshole, so if I am, let me know, hell, you don't even have to be subtle. Something like "HEY JACKASS!" will suffice.



unxpekted22 said:


> You might have to let go with some of the dialogue stuff too. If a player has their character respond to another character's dialogue directed toward them ( a conversation) it should be fine for a post as long as it is well thought out and the player also takes the time to add some other stuff for the character in terms of thoughts and actions.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, will continue trying to catch up on my RPs tonight.


Huh? I only ever had a problem with people using colors for dialogue. (thankfully straightened out now, thanks guys.)

And also, as I said, take all the time you need man. As for everyone else, I apologise if I come off as abrasive, arrogant, snobbish, rude, elitist, self-centered or whatever combinations of adjectives you want to tack on. I really do try not to be.

The ironic bit about all this? If this had been a face to face disagreement with anyone I would have made a full on top-the-other-guy's-decibel-level shouting match. But the ironic bit, in any other setting, there would be nothing to argue about.

Can't edit a friggin spoken word can ya?


----------



## DasOmen

errr you ok dude?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> errr you ok dude?


After a bit of editing, I made myself clearer, that better?


----------



## unxpekted22

Alright cool. Thanks for understanding. Sorry if I seem edgy, just tired. Speaking of which I think I'll have to knock out this patchwork stuff in the morning. I Have the day off from work so it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Halelujah brother. And In the morning I'll be gone the whole day doing the very thing that created this website.

The tabletop game.

It's also occured to me a better phrasing of what I put in the OP should have been "A minimum of one post a week, _unless we have heard from you_ or your character may get killed by off panel fire."


----------



## Rems

I'd just like to toss in that a 4 day update cycle seems normal to me, hell having just one update a week seems downright slow, glacial even. I've come from rpg's where it gets updated every 2nd day. And yes the posts are of a good quality and the rpg's get finished. Heresy's much slower schedules are a bit weird to me. I keep checking the threads to see if anyone has posted yet but it you all seem to take so long.


----------



## Serpion5

Rems said:


> I'd just like to toss in that a 4 day update cycle seems normal to me, hell having just one update a week seems downright slow, glacial even. I've come from rpg's where it gets updated every 2nd day. And yes the posts are of a good quality and the rpg's get finished. Heresy's much slower schedules are a bit weird to me. I keep checking the threads to see if anyone has posted yet but it you all seem to take so long.


Sites like Roleplayerguild seem to move very fast. I had an account there but the fast pace of Rp`s I joined and the constant _when are you posting again_ of those I GM`d put me off that site completely.

Heresy suits me fine. I update my Rp`s fortnightly and am happy to have a similar amount of time to work on others.


----------



## DasOmen

actually was referring to way back when, you know, when gaia wasn't a cesspool? bout ten or so years ago.


----------



## deathbringer

its just how its always been on heresy, people are busy with school work and 
rps start fast and slow down
seriously its going to get more glacial as time goes on, positively snail paced, maybe even with the rapidity of crateral shift.

honestly i know for a fact that if i wasnt in procrastination mode over exams my turnover would be so so much slower.

ive never really rped elsewhere than heresy, but if someone can beat or match a euph post in 2 days, ill eat my hat and i love my hat


----------



## Kingfield

I RP on several different sites roleplayerguild is one of them, from what I have seen in my short time here heresy is much more organized than some other sites I have been on, and the pace of roleplaying here is much more suited to people who have... lives. Other sites focus so much on the ending that they cant handle it when a roleplay gets out of hand.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Aye that's definetly a good way of putting it. For those of us with full time jobs, significant others, other commitments etc, heresy is definetly better than most. I simply wouldn't be able to keep up with a 4 day update schedule, not even lesser quality posts, I just wouldn't get any up. So yeah, hereseys pace has always been fine by me, and I've found most rp's on here that update rapidly at first soon fizzle out


----------



## unxpekted22

Sorry for holding things up. I Read through all the posts today. Keep it up, this is some damn good stuff so far everyone.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

BOOM BABY! I am back, been out all day and now catching up, expect an update in the works folks.


----------



## Klomster

YAY!!!

Been waiting for days.

Not used to this... slow pace.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Also Unexpektedd, you MIGHT wanna change the name of one of your former squad members or at least re-order how you mention them them, probably it's my filthy filthy mind but reading the line; "Gillian, Jack! on me!" came out sounding veeeeeeeeeeerrry wrong.


----------



## unxpekted22

thanks.... 

Also, please start spelling my username correctly, or just put Unx if its easier.


----------



## DasOmen

hmmm, wonder what the update will involve.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Ok having played a bit of Dawn of war, I now feel a bit more inspired to write guardsmen who are more characterful than the first one.


----------



## DasOmen

translation:
the weatherforcast for today includes a chance of RP update

actual: never trust a weatherman, they're wrong 25 percent of the time it seems.

amusing bit. the weatherforcast bit comes up as weathercock under spellchecker. is this my bad spelling confusing spell check or .... is it just possessed?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Mu whahwahwa. but yeah Im going to try and get an update in for you. Writer's block sucks.


----------



## DasOmen

got the space marine demo for that myself.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Me too. I have a demo
Having a demo is excellent.


----------



## DasOmen

now to wait and hope for a update. well that and the deathwatch rp to start.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Writing said update now, inspiration sort of struck.
Also, I forgot to give out this important peice of information before I set up the OOC chat thread but, I many times will make snarky jokes, comments, commentary ect.ect.ect.

DO NOT TAKE THEM SERIOUSLY!

I forgot to warn you people I have a very twisted extremly dry sense of humor, almost British in make (for those of you whom _are_ British think of me as being from Liverpool, but not a fan of football, a contradiction I know, but I hear they're known for a twisted sense of humor. That and I am quite clearly a scoundrel so I will probably fit right in.)
As an example, the above is my idea of a joke. If you think that I am screaming, shouting, being angry with you, making a pun or possibly lewd inferrence by something you said...

I AM PROBABLY FUCKING WITH YOU.

This probably seems like a strange thing to mention and/or write, but I figured it would be helpful in the future if it ever seems like I'm angry with someone, if I am, beleive you me, I will make it transparently clear.

But anyway, In other news, the update is in the works. You each will be getting an individual touch so that's why it's taking so damn long.

Also on another note, Unexpekted, I sincerly apologise for butchering your name, if you like from this point on I'll just copy and paste the correct spelling.


----------



## Klomster

> if I am, beleive you me, I will make it transparently clear.


Just messing with ya


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Oy vey, the post is up, at last, this one was a nightmare to get up, considering I wasn't sure where to take you guys yet and still keep a comprehensive storyline. But yes, post is now up and ready.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Did you want me to PM you what the commissar chooses or just throw it up in the action thread? because of course he is going to investigate lol


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Go ahead and throw it up and I'll post a response that applies for everyone who goes to investigate.


----------



## DasOmen

would like a little clarity here. first, are all these events noticeable by everyone? or is some events exclusive? mind you the scream, fire, and warp flash is going to be hard to miss, but for clarity sake, i would like some extra clarification. or do you wish us to conveniently write off other events in a creative manner?


----------



## brendxb

soz but just wondering the depot is the imperial camp right?


----------



## unxpekted22

_"the inhabitant rushing for relative safety"_

Reading through the update again, I thought I'd point out it might be good to give some description about this person. I dont know about the commissar and Lt. but I'd kind of like to know who it is and if anything is wrong with them.

Also, are you still planning on editing your post or were you going to PM me the answers to the questions regarding my part of the update?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

unxpekted22 said:


> _"the inhabitant rushing for relative safety"_
> 
> Reading through the update again, I thought I'd point out it might be good to give some description about this person. I dont know about the commissar and Lt. but I'd kind of like to know who it is and if anything is wrong with them.
> 
> Also, are you still planning on editing your post or were you going to PM me the answers to the questions regarding my part of the update?


I didn't give a description of whom for a very specific reason.
It's a suprise and I dont want you to know yet.
And yes, updating the main post is my plan, I'l be at is as soon as I can stop throwing up.
Also, Brend, yes the depot IS part of the main camp, it's more specifically a large building along the hastily errected/repaired wall.


----------



## unxpekted22

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> I didn't give a description of whom for a very specific reason.
> It's a suprise and I dont want you to know yet.
> And yes, updating the main post is my plan, I'l be at is as soon as I can stop throwing up.
> Also, Brend, yes the depot IS part of the main camp, it's more specifically a large building along the hastily errected/repaired wall.


aah, should have guessed it was a surprise.

what do you have? food poisoning or a disease?uke:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

unxpekted22 said:


> aah, should have guessed it was a surprise.
> 
> what do you have? food poisoning or a disease?uke:


I have no idea, and right now, crossed with dehydration headache, with a cocktail of tooth and jaw pain, general aches and pains, I could not care less.
Just one more week, one more week one more week, Then finally these fucking wisdom teeth come out.


----------



## Serpion5

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Just one more week, one more week one more week, Then finally these fucking wisdom teeth come out.


Followed by one more week of recovering from that, mate. :laugh:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Serpion5 said:


> Followed by one more week of recovering from that, mate. :laugh:


Normally this would be the point where I say "bite me" but considering the subject matter that feels a bit too close to home.

Anyway folks, the brand spanking shiny new post for the ppl who decided to investigate the little incident going on in the south side of the camp is up and ready for delicious delicious responses.

Also, speaking of deliscious, anyone who can guess whom the boy is supposed to be, get yourselves a cookie.


----------



## DasOmen

i was two minutes away from submitting a post now i have to rewrite the entire damn thing ><
also submitted 6 ideas i think.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> i was two minutes away from submitting a post now i have to rewrite the entire damn thing ><
> also submitted 6 ideas i think.


Das, I just want you to know, suggesting requisitioning a chimera from the motorpool to run over a burning man in an attempt to save him and/or dropping a Earthshaker round in the middle of YOUR OWN FREAKING CAMP! Are _not _reasonable ideas. The others arent as bad though. As bad.
Aaaaaaand cue the moment where Das gives me a funny look like I'm crazy and says he _never_ in all his life suggested such things.


----------



## DasOmen

is it bad that i still think a earthshaker round is viable?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> is it bad that i still think a earthshaker round is viable?


Das, the sheer size of an Earthshaker would not only create a crater 40 metres across, be highly, HIGHLY inaccurate AND kill men for 90 metres in every direction from the shrapnel alone, the commanding officer of an artillery would never allow it due to the sheer rarity of the rounds and the VERY real chance it could cause the ruins of the govenor's palace to come tumbling down.


----------



## DasOmen

ah the joys of my own little world. a world in which you strap heretics and cowards to the anti air rockets... and then fire them off.

but yeah, working on post now. ... perhaps this time it will be done before another mini update....


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> ah the joys of my own little world. a world in which you strap heretics and cowards to the anti air rockets... and then fire them off.
> 
> but yeah, working on post now. ... perhaps this time it will be done before another mini update....


Pfft, fuck that *posts new mini update*


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Klomster, I'm going to have to be honest and say your post there is inadequate, if you wanna keep it in I'd add it to the other post you made before, you are allowed to put it in even though it's before I set the scene.

As for knowing about Psykers, EVERYONE in the Imperium does, they teach them to "Fear the Psyker, fear the witch" he just probably wouldnt know about specifics without first hand experience, which I will assume he does.

But beside that point, considering it's bright purple, doesn't consume clothing or flak armor and is only burning one man, I'd say any idiot can figure out that aint any ordinary fire.

On the subject of other Psykers in the camp... my lips are sealed.


----------



## DasOmen

can i ask a selfish thing?

would someone mind helping me find reference pictures for pandoran armor and helmets? i'm tempted to go helghast, but figure i'd get yelled at for that.

edit: also HA got one up before another update.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Helghast? ANd um, how could we find you reference photos if you created the regiment yourself? And from the sound of it, the closest thing to what you're wanting is something like cmdr. Shepard's armor from ME3.


----------



## DasOmen

that's actualy something i hadn't thaught of. only reason i ask is whenever i try and picture pandorans, i keep getting just a blank image in my head. figured you guys may have something in your own heads when yo try and picture the scenes.


----------



## Rems

In DasOmen's update i've apparently found my squad. Is that so Nicholas? Those of us who didn't go investigate didn't get an update. 

Just confirming where my character is at before i post.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Whoop... Sorry Rems, Its JUST NOW that I realized, you never even got a chance to post. Sorry about that man. If you wanna roll with it feel free, but I kinda dropped the ball on this one and Das ran with it. So if you want to do something readically diffrent and NOT investigate, also feel free. But it would be a bit out of character.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> that's actualy something i hadn't thaught of. only reason i ask is whenever i try and picture pandorans, i keep getting just a blank image in my head. figured you guys may have something in your own heads when yo try and picture the scenes.


Welp in my case, I see Mass Effect, so you may wanna run with that.
Also das, just to pick nits here, since when does the 41 Millenium have bagels? And considering how many habitable planets are moons with water, the blue moon statement may become a bit more ironic than you originally planned for.


----------



## DasOmen

actually intended it to be ironic. as for bagels... it would be pretty common. 40k isn't all that different from us as far as simple food.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DasOmen said:


> actually intended it to be ironic. as for bagels... it would be pretty common. 40k isn't all that different from us as far as simple food.


Oh I know it was intended to be ironic, it just ended up becoming fortified with Iron irony with split pea sauce garnished with steak bits and broken nails.

As for simply food... four words Soylens Viridians and Grox steak.


----------



## DasOmen

so they don't have bread to make a sandwitch?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Das, remember, A sand-witch is heresy, the sand-witch, which for the uneducated among you, is a heretical version of the emperor's own tasty gift to Man known as the sammich. Remember brothers! Enjoy the sammich! Burn the witch!


----------



## DasOmen

and here i thought you were going to yell at me for saying Dorian was kept in the dark about his squad.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Why the hell would I do that?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

well that poor little razor toothed guy just got kicked in the fucking face lmao!!! :victory:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

I take it back, I need to read the fucking post before I make offhand comments like that.
Also, Rems, it's Pandoran, not Panderan, Pandorans are from Pandora, Panderans are bit white and black, covered in fur, famous for their breweries and usually are featured in World of Warcraft art done by Samwise Deider.


As for YOU Angel... I'm now going to be honest, I'm Po'd with you. You did NOT have permission to do that and that was in fact going too far. EDIT IT. NOW. You are not allowed to touch the boy or make actual physical contact at all, you may ATTEMPT to shoot him (I will admit I should have made this clearer), but if you do your post MUST stop there. 

- I take this back, I overreacted, you don't have to edit it because I can roll with this, but next time you do this SEND ME A PM before interacting that directly with a NPC because you didnt mention word one of this in a previous PM, you requested to shoot him, I told you to wait. I will once again admit I am partially at fault for not having made this clearer.


----------



## DasOmen

know what we need? something to lighten the mood.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Cute. 

And yes I do apologize in advance for snapping like that Angel, I'd delete or rephrase the post, but making myself look better by doing that is a coward's trick. Can't take back words once you said em, and I don't beleive the same should apply to typing either.

I'll just say again, I can work with this, but next time you interact directly with an NPC under my control, unless I give a specific permission on what you can do, treat me like any other player and send a PM saying "Hey! I wanna do this to the character you control, that ok with you?"

I will admit however this DOES force me to move up my schedule faster than I wanted to, so I'll have to assume Serpion5 IS going to shoot the soldier and try to with the boy as well since he mentioned that in a PM. Hence, in other words, Serpion, I expect you to kill him in your next post.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> I take it back, I need to read the fucking post before I make offhand comments like that.
> Also, Rems, it's Pandoran, not Panderan, Pandorans are from Pandora, Panderans are bit white and black, covered in fur, famous for their breweries and usually are featured in World of Warcraft art done by Samwise Deider.
> 
> 
> As for YOU Angel... I'm now going to be honest, I'm Po'd with you. You did NOT have permission to do that and that was in fact going too far. EDIT IT. NOW. You are not allowed to touch the boy or make actual physical contact at all, you may ATTEMPT to shoot him (I will admit I should have made this clearer), but if you do your post MUST stop there.
> 
> - I take this back, I overreacted, you don't have to edit it because I can roll with this, but next time you do this SEND ME A PM before interacting that directly with a NPC because you didnt mention word one of this in a previous PM, you requested to shoot him, I told you to wait. I will once again admit I am partially at fault for not having made this clearer.


First i never requested to shoot the boy i requested to shoot the purple flamer which you cleared. Secondly, in your post you said the lil guy would try to bite you, so is the commissar supposed to take that lightly? in the W40K commissars execute people on the regular, and I think that kicking him in the face is getting off easy.... If you don't want an NPC touched than maybe having a commissar in close proximity with him is not such a good idea bro because from what i have read commissars have had people shot for much less. I will edit however you want, but please be more clear about how you want things done as i have not seen anything until now that said the NPC is not to be touched


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I can edit the post man its not a big deal, only reason i put it like that is because i figured a commissar would be pissed off... You are the GM and it is your RP man just let me know how you want me to edit it and I will not a problem at all


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Oh and BTW what the helll Hadrian you forget about the purgation thread ??


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Angel, I once again apologize, I did overreact a good bit, and for that I am sorry. I made a few offhand comments, was not specific enough and it (no pun intended) came back to bite me. There is no need to edit your post, I've managed to work around it, and likely made the story better for it.

As for St. Cryme's world...

Ugh, I've been trying to get to that damnable thread, but every time I try I look at the last post and my eyes just glaze over. It's a good RP, but I guess I just gotta grin and bear it... just another week then no more headaches, just another week... Trying to think with your head and jaw throbbing is hell. I think the four little bastards are conspiring to get their licks in for the last week they're there.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

hey man I think you are moving this along waaaaay to fast slow it down a bit give people time to react...........


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Angel Encarmine said:


> hey man I think you are moving this along waaaaay to fast slow it down a bit give people time to react...........


You're probably right. Not everyone has as much freetime as I do to lurk on forums and say stupid things that you end up regretting. Wow that sounded really condescending, sorry folks, I was referring to myself, see? Did it again, said something stupid.

Next update of the earthshattering vareity will be next sunday unless everyone gets in their posts beforehand, until then, only Mini updates as responses from the NPCs currently involved.


----------



## Rems

2 things. 

First of all are you aware of just how powerful an alpha level psyker is?

Alpha's can snap battle titans, control the minds of whole cities and lead to the destruction of worlds. They are immensely powerful, incredibly rare and attract a large amount of daemonic attention. Most alpha's are also insane (the human mind can't handle that level of psychic ability). Unless you have something truly special planned i would advise to lower her grade a bit, say Delta. Delta's are still powerful, still rare and most often found in Inquisition employment. They just don't have the same insane level of power. 

2, What exactly are the rest of us supposed to do? My character is moving to investigate (though apparently can't now as you've ended the window) and Das Omen is gather the squad to also meet at the disturbance. Now we're just sort of stuck in limbo not to mention all the people who never got a chance to post.


----------



## DasOmen

and mind you dorian is going to drive his squad hard to get there, think of a squad, running at trench blitz speed, as they run for the disturbance. yes, he's gonna run them like they're blitzing a trench.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Rems said:


> 2 things.
> 
> First of all are you aware of just how powerful an alpha level psyker is?
> 
> Alpha's can snap battle titans, control the minds of whole cities and lead to the destruction of worlds. They are immensely powerful, incredibly rare and attract a large amount of daemonic attention. Most alpha's are also insane (the human mind can't handle that level of psychic ability). Unless you have something truly special planned i would advise to lower her grade a bit, say Delta. Delta's are still powerful, still rare and most often found in Inquisition employment. They just don't have the same insane level of power.
> 
> 2, What exactly are the rest of us supposed to do? My character is moving to investigate (though apparently can't now as you've ended the window) and Das Omen is gather the squad to also meet at the disturbance. Now we're just sort of stuck in limbo not to mention all the people who never got a chance to post.


 
Ok to straighten out a few things.

1. (or Alpha, if you prefer) You are quite correct about said psyker woman, I apparently made a bit of a mistake, mixing up Alpha-level with Primaris Psykers, the former of which she is, being the head of the psyker coven. However, Alpha level does fit in with her backstory a bit more, so Ill be debating the merits of both, after all, Primaris psykers DO have inhibitors and restrainers to help better keep a grasp on their sanity, and the codex gives no specific word on the actual level of a Primaris psyker. And this is still taking into account she _is _and is meant to be the single most powerful psyker in the entire regiment. Seeing as an average regiment has a coven of about 20 usually of low to middling and high end psykers, I do not see Alpha level as being too outrageous, though I am probably hugely mistaken, and think you might be veering into hyperbole a bit there. If someone can prove me wrong however, do so, we have the edit button for this purpose. After all, I may have been an idiot and let somthing from when I read the Apoc rules earlier this week sneak into my subconcsious.

2. Or Beta. Your character IS already involved, and the "window is closed" was woorded poorly, another mistake on my part, I shall re-word this to more accurately state "Anyone who is not currently actively involved in the squad or currently in the camp may not take part in this event." The people being excluded being Stortrooper Rivett and the comedy team of Boomer and Brig, for the obvious reasons of not being in the frigging camp yet.

3. Or Delta, Klomster, EMPTY YOUR MAILBOX! I can't send you important private messages when your mailbox is full! Delete some private messages!


----------



## DasOmen

problem there, the psyker you're describing is a bad day away from being in the same boat as the emperor of mankind. 

and now, a exerpt from the wiki page for us all. yes it's on topic.

 Alpha Plus
 Alpha
 Beta
 Gamma
 Delta
 Epsilon
 The grades continue on down through the letters of the Greek alphabet.  Grade Sigma and below are levels of "anti-psychic power". Such people are more commonly known as "psychic blanks" since they cannot be detected, manipulated or affected by psychic means and possess the pariah gene. 
The psychic power the top four grades represents is immense. A high Delta level can read the minds of all the people in a good-sized town simultaneously, or crush a man to death against a wall in seconds. High-grade psykers are extremely powerful, and not to be taken lightly. Beta grade is the highest level of psychic power that a human can attain and still be considered sane. 
An Alpha Plus grade psyker, however, is a being of almost grotesque power. They are described as being able to "turn a man inside-out with a glance", "snap a Battle Titan in half with a flick of the wrist", and "a muttered syllable can turn an army upon itself in a frenzy of blood lust". They are capable of destroying entire worlds - sometimes unintentionally. 
There is some controversy as to whether this description should be taken as an objective description of the Alpha Level of psychic mastery, or if it is intended to be read as Imperial propaganda, and just the exaggerated view of the generally anti-psychic authorities of the Imperium. The Alpha grade psyker Esarhaddon is powerful enough to control hundreds of Imperial citizens as puppets, but he is not described as being powerful enough to destroy a Battle Titan, and is eventually subdued. 
However, there are very few Alpha or Αlpha Plus psykers that can be controlled safely, or even at all. Because more powerful psykers attract proportionally more interest from Warp-bound daemons, many are driven insane, tainted by Chaos, or even become possessed (examples include the Apex Twins, who were responsible for murdering scores of Imperial Guard Regiments). They are one of the biggest threats the Inquisition has to face, and are one of the threats that the Ordo Hereticus was formed to combat. Most are executed, as the threat they pose is simply too great to deal with or control to any large degree. The Inquisitor Gideon Ravenor was known to be an Alpha Plus psyker, and the Emperor of Mankind would be considered an Alpha Plus, though in fact his power probably cannot be measured by any mortal scale.


----------



## Yru0

Off to yellowstone for about a week so will probably be unable to post  soz to all.


----------



## darkreever

DasOmen said:


> and now, a exerpt from the wiki page for us all. yes it's on topic.


If you are going to reference any stuff in regards to the assignment of psykers and blanks, I would suggest using  The Assignment on Lexicanum. (As it is much harder to tamper with the information they have, whereas 40k wiki is far, far easier.)

Of the seven major classes of psyker, Delta level psykers are the low end of the fifth class (seven being the alpha-plus, a level all it own.)

Psyker of the fourth class or greater are extremely powerful. Most sanctioned psykers (those tolerated en mass by the Imperium at large) are no more powerful than the third class of psyker. [Iota, Theta, Eta in order of least to most powerful]


To be perfectly honest, any pysker from an imperial organization like the Guard would not have access to much more than Eta or Zeta class (Zeta is the low end of class four.)



DasOmen said:


> or control to any large degree. The Inquisitor Gideon Ravenor was known to be an Alpha Plus psyker


Where did someone come up with that? In all the stuff I have ever read of Ravenor, both from the inquisitor living rulebook and the Ravenor series, have stated him to be a powerful Delta level psyker and nothing more. (Which is actually backed up when he fights Kinsky, a 'rogue' psyker of Epsilon level, which is the level just above Delta.)


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

I stand corrected, I shall fix this poste haste. As I said I likely conflabulated Primaris and Alpha level, that and thinking of a Psyker coven as being like a wolf pack probably didnt help, seeing it as being lead by "the alpha".
Also to make everything absolutely clear,
_Everyone who has a character in the camp at this moment _(which is to say, everyone except for Unexpekted, Yru0 and Brendxb)_may post and comment on the event, but if they do they will only arrive AFTER the commissar has been knocked on his ass._
Also, that bit about Ravenor, was probably a wiki edit by someone who hadn't payed attention to the article they just read, saw Alpha plus and wanted to be able to describe Ravenor as "zOMG teh bezt PSYKORZ EVAR!"
I unfortunately see this sort of stuff alot, especially with my personal favorite chapter, the Blood Ravens.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

As FYI on Yru0's character, the absent in Yellowstone means that Brig will have trouble in his files and have to fill out paperwork, explaining his abscence, Boomer will likely stick to his friend's side.


----------



## Klomster

Inbox cleared.

Didn't even know it was full.

And when you said it was alpha. I was like .
SNAP!!! We're screwed.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Yes problem fixed now made her a considerably more reasonable Epsilon class, low enough to still be sane, high enough for my plans.

Also, Klomster, do me a favor, take your last post, the shot post you made before that and stick em together, by themselves they're too short.

Also, please stop putting OOC comments at the bottom of your action thread posts, put them here instead, it's why I put this thread up in the first place.


----------



## Otep

sorry about the long over due post, things have been a mad house between moving and my Sargent calling me in for extra pay.

feel free to be the guy i call out to


----------



## darkreever

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Also, Klomster, do me a favor, take your last post, the shot post you made before that and stick em together, by themselves they're too short.


Members cannot merge their own posts like that, only Heresy staff with authority in the given section can. My advice for this is to just let it be this time around, and for Klomster to keep an eye on the length of the posts in the future (and if you notice something wrong again, to simply PM him where such a thing can remain private rather than point it out in public for everyone else to see.)


----------



## Anilar

Sorry for rather late post. Have just explained my actions with the scream and such, but are still in my tent, waiting to get more specific orders. Im just a grunt.


----------



## unxpekted22

hey otep, Might want to check your post because I'm pretty sure there isn't a battle raging on. Someone please let me know if I totally missed something.


----------



## Rems

No battle, just the lighting, vox distortion and fire. I suppose one could suspect/fear the camp was under attack.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

darkreever said:


> Members cannot merge their own posts like that, only Heresy staff with authority in the given section can. My advice for this is to just let it be this time around, and for Klomster to keep an eye on the length of the posts in the future (and if you notice something wrong again, to simply PM him where such a thing can remain private rather than point it out in public for everyone else to see.)


What I had in mind was more along the lines of 
Step one: copy original post
Step two: paste original post into later post via edit button
Step three: delete original post
Though, yes I do apologize for making it public, wasn't thinking straight. 
Anyway annoucements, for reasons related to work, Lord Ramo will not be able to post until later this week, and Lanterns and Torches has left due to Life issues. He sends his best wishes and I personally hope for him to feel better soon.
And Rems is correct, it isn't entirely unreasonable to assume the camp is under attack, but I will hold judgement until after I read Otep's post. 
- read it, and Otep, you're going to have to change it, there is no battle going on, the worst injuries are some minor burns and acid related injuries, with the only real casualty being a single death attributable to psychic fire. Also the scene featuring his body being dragged away has yet to even take place so you wont be able to talk about the dead man yet, you DO however have time to show up and watch the event unfold, as soon as me and Angel hammer out what his character does.
Stubbs is Ok because his is a bit more ambiguous and he is more along the lines of assuming there is a fight going on.
Also, for those of you who are wondering, Private Drusus, Torches' character will become an NPC under my control for the time being, if Lanterns and Torches feels more like himself inside of two weeks, he'll be free to come back and take control, if not, hopefully he'll have no objections to him dying a glorious death at some point.


----------



## Otep

my bad thats what i get for attempting to read the previous posts as im dead tired... i'll fix it either tonight or in the morning tomarrow


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Otep said:


> my bad thats what i get for attempting to read the previous posts as im dead tired... i'll fix it either tonight or in the morning tomarrow


No worries man, but a bit of advice that someone else (it was either Serpion or Unexpekted) gave me.

If you dont feel you are in adequate shape or capable of making a worthwhile good post, then dont try to, especially not if you are tired to fumbling for ideas. It's better to have a slightly late good post than it is to have a crappy early one.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Otep, much better, and Ramo, I assume you and Das conspired on your post? Just making sure.


----------



## DasOmen

actually no, i was wondering if stubbs even saw my post. if i remember right aren't those lot in the same tent as our sniper?


----------



## Rems

Ach! Mein squad iz en shambles! :grin:


----------



## unxpekted22

DasOmen said:


> actually no, i was wondering if stubbs even saw my post. if i remember right aren't those lot in the same tent as our sniper?


I think one tent is all cadians if I remember correctly. Ramo's charcater, kate the sniper is with them. The others are derek (serpion5) alexander (aramius) and then einar but his player, lanterns and torches, has dropped form the rp. 

The other tent had stubbs (anilar), marus (kingfield), alexi (angel of blood) and alexis (deathbringer)

I imagine some of these people have dropped without it being known officially.


----------



## Kingfield

im still here, just searching for the inspiration to post so i dont post something shitty


----------



## Lord Ramo

I presumed that the sergeant would come to the cadian tent, due tothe fact he hasn't met the others, or so I thought. If it is wrong then I will change my post.


----------



## DasOmen

nope, he hasn't met the others. doesnt even have any info on them. he barely knows who's in his squad save for those who have come to him and the very little paperwork he's gotten.


----------



## Anilar

Well if you don't know who you have in the squad, im not certain us grunts know it either. And yes im in the tent with the catachan, the elysian scout, and the steeljawed blueblood.
Not the Cadian people.


----------



## Klomster

I'm just having two problems.

One, i don't know where my tent is . And two, Thrius hasn't heard of the mobilisation.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

We'll say you bunk with Dornes in the hospital.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Also, this is it, the time has come, don't expect ANY kinds of responses from me (no lucid comprehensible ones anyway) tomorrow because I expect to be completely unconcious with a bleeding mouth from four wisdom tooth extractions. Can't wait.


----------



## Aramius

Sorry for my lack of posts, between a ramped-up work schedule, illness, University and University Accommodation Internet, or more precisely, a lack thereof, I've been pretty much unable to, and every time I thought I had a chance, go figure, more stuff came up.

Should be more active now.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Aramius said:


> Sorry for my lack of posts, between a ramped-up work schedule, illness, University and University Accommodation Internet, or more precisely, a lack thereof, I've been pretty much unable to, and every time I thought I had a chance, go figure, more stuff came up.
> 
> Should be more active now.


I am right now loopier than a junkie on top of the line cocaine, my cheeks look like Im smuggling golfballs and the only reason I haven gone made from the pain is because of the pills. You have nothing to apologize for.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> my cheeks look like Im smuggling golfballs



I am currently laughing my ass off from this right now :laugh:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Angel Encarmine said:


> I am currently laughing my ass off from this right now :laugh:


I'm pleased to see my misery has brought you joy. *dopeslap* Anyway, whenever you want to send me a PM so we can hammer out the details of your response to the psyker woman.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

For those of you wondering, yes I am still around, the next update will probably be wednesday after I get back from classes. 

Though to be honest right now, I am going through a bit of a crisis of 40k faith, after getting ALOT of shit from a fellow player down at my UFLGS (UN friendly local gaming store) I'm starting to fee like he's right. Maybe I should just sell my army and not come back.

I guess he did alot to poison how I'm feeling about the hobby lately. I want to enjoy 40k, part of me still does, but every time I look at my army lately, I just think about all the crap I get about their fluff, or how I got chewed out for not knowing every single mintuae of the rules.

Someone please prove me wrong.


----------



## Anilar

Well not sure what your army is or how friendly that group of yours really are, since someone apparently wan't to berate you with his superior knowledge and what not.

If it is only that one person, then either avoid him if possible. Or stand up to him, not on rules and fluff stuff. But that his way of being and talking, gives you a 40k crisis. And no matter how right he is, tell him he should rather try and make fellow players enjoy themselves rather than scare them away from the hobby.

I can not tell how he will react, hopefully he will realise he has been not so nice and will try and improve himself or simply behave. He might still be the same, then I can only say don't bother with him. Avoid him, find another store to play in or find some new buddies that play the game in someones garage. 

Don't let one person ruin your the love for the game, and do not sell your army. You might just need a break for a couple of months or so.

If you have some great friends/playing buddies, maybe just have some relaxed friendly we try crazy stuff 40k battles.

And I do hope you continue this RP, inquistorial psykers can only be a interesting assignment she have for our poor squad.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Anilar said:


> Well not sure what your army is or how friendly that group of yours really are, since someone apparently wan't to berate you with his superior knowledge and what not.
> 
> If it is only that one person, then either avoid him if possible. Or stand up to him, not on rules and fluff stuff. But that his way of being and talking, gives you a 40k crisis. And no matter how right he is, tell him he should rather try and make fellow players enjoy themselves rather than scare them away from the hobby.
> 
> I can not tell how he will react, hopefully he will realise he has been not so nice and will try and improve himself or simply behave. He might still be the same, then I can only say don't bother with him. Avoid him, find another store to play in or find some new buddies that play the game in someones garage.
> 
> Don't let one person ruin your the love for the game, and do not sell your army. You might just need a break for a couple of months or so.
> 
> If you have some great friends/playing buddies, maybe just have some relaxed friendly we try crazy stuff 40k battles.
> 
> And I do hope you continue this RP, inquistorial psykers can only be a interesting assignment she have for our poor squad.


Thanks man. I've also had a talk with a friend and she gave me a bit of encouragement too, so I feel a good bit better now.

I highly doubt anything I could say to Richard would amend his ways, primarily because I doubt he wants to.

The Rp is still on track, and the next update comes down the pipe Wednesday (since Serpion wanted me to slow down for his benefit, lack of time, understand COMPLETELY man.)

My army is still going to get painted and thrown down on the table.

And for all of you I say heartily and with love of the game...

FOR THE EMPEROR!


----------



## DasOmen

one assholes wavering faith should not jeopardize the faith of others. that prick is just trying to drag you down is all. he's a troll, just ignore him or kill him, legal option is to ignore him. personally i wish we could just kill all the trolls and be done with it, but the troll lovers would have a fit.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

DasOmen said:


> one assholes wavering faith should not jeopardize the faith of others. that prick is just trying to drag you down is all. he's a troll, just ignore him or kill him, legal option is to ignore him. personally i wish we could just kill all the trolls and be done with it, but the troll lovers would have a fit.


Amen

Death to the trolls


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

I'm now inclined to agree, the douche spends 10 minutes chewing me out for a simple rules mistake that I corrected myself on when he noticed it, further chewing me out for not having every single little minutiae of the rules concerning every unit in my army memorized, before calling me a whiny bitch for choosing to quit since the game stopped being fun, telling me to pack up my army and get out not to be seen again.
God the man pisses me off. But, hell, maybe I'll get lucky and his military transfer will come up soon.


----------



## unxpekted22

My RP threads side of the hobby has never really had a direct correlation to my table top side of the hobby. So I dunno. I guess you could always take a break from the tabletop side of things and focus more of the fluffy stuff.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Thanks guys. I really DO feel better now >.>... But yeah, expect a mini update tomorrow, a full update wednesday. Sound good to everyone's schedules?


----------



## Anilar

Good for me thou I would like to know what the people in my tent are doing, stubbs seems to suddenly to be all alone in a big tent, with the beginning of a interesting pot.


----------



## deathbringer

well the catachan trys his best to tell you whats going on but i dont know whats happened to aob or kingfield, i've been informed aob's a bit busy at the moment

as for the douche at your lgs, screw him, if he's that involved in a game, you've already won the argument


----------



## Anilar

Somehow missed your update Deathbringer sorry about that. I think its a decent update, thou im unsure if your talking with our Krieg Lieutenant or our Pandoran Sergeant.


----------



## deathbringer

dasomen was the intended target, as he was the one shouting through the cadian tent flap, but if our lieutenant wants to reply in the affirmative or negative i'm good with that

more than anything i was thinking i might be able to help unxpekted22 get rid of his sniper (known you for years mate but still have to check how to spell your name  )


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

deathbringer said:


> more than anything i was thinking i might be able to help unxpekted22 get rid of his sniper (known you for years mate but still have to check how to spell your name  )


You too huh?


----------



## deathbringer

i always go unekpekted, then it looks so long, so i either look it up or call him a dick (both are pretty accurate :grin

So glad to hear we're getting a mini update today/ wednesday

Could i just add, along with an apology for the ridiculous time it took to post that i really struggled with the last update, as their simply wasnt enough for me to deal with to make a decent post and that underwhelmed me.

Not your fault, it's a difficult stage of the rp, you've got some lovely development and interaction going and you want to keep the ball rolling. I would advise in future, unless you have individual actions for people to enact, i would go for group updates, for example our tent as a whole could have been updated as a group, with a few hints on how to keep the conversation rolling.

I think it would keep the posts ticking over better as i think a fair few people struggled, i know i did.

Still enjoying it, and still very much involved, looking forward to the update


----------



## Klomster

I know i don't post much at all since i have barely anything to do.

"Goody, i am in my bunk room, with no reason to go anywhere."


----------



## unxpekted22

Well now that I know he's not the only one...

And yes, kingfield also had the same problem of not knowing how to post due to lack of direction but last I time checked he was still planning on trying, though that was a while ago.


----------



## Anilar

My best advice if inspiration is hard to come by then give the GM a heads-up. Maybe he can give you a few pointers of where to go, or he can say don't worry the next update will give you more direction or what ever. If your in a group, in our case tent mates. Then give a pm to some of your tentmates, maybe they have a great idea and they write something that you have to respond to.


----------



## Kingfield

still here, RL overwhelming, inspiration slowly dying. I am still commited though and if i cant post before the next update than I promise I will have a post up once the next update arrives.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

deathbringer said:


> i always go unekpekted, then it looks so long, so i either look it up or call him a dick (both are pretty accurate :grin
> 
> So glad to hear we're getting a mini update today/ wednesday
> 
> Could i just add, along with an apology for the ridiculous time it took to post that i really struggled with the last update, as their simply wasnt enough for me to deal with to make a decent post and that underwhelmed me.
> 
> Not your fault, it's a difficult stage of the rp, you've got some lovely development and interaction going and you want to keep the ball rolling. I would advise in future, unless you have individual actions for people to enact, i would go for group updates, for example our tent as a whole could have been updated as a group, with a few hints on how to keep the conversation rolling.
> 
> I think it would keep the posts ticking over better as i think a fair few people struggled, i know i did.
> 
> Still enjoying it, and still very much involved, looking forward to the update


I think you are right. So note to self, dont leave anyone out next time.
In other news, who's enjoying that wonderful gore-fest, THQ's new offering, Space Marine?
Also, sorry for not taking care of the mini update, a mixture of college work and blowing off some steam on SM kinda ate up my day. Will try to get it in with the major update on Wednesday.


----------



## deathbringer

Played the demo, thought it was great, recently realised im skint and with the tremendous amount im going to spend on assassins creed mw3 and various others im not sure if i can currently justify the outlay til it comes down a bit.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Sorry for the delays folks, my computer is having a tantrum, combined with the bitter cloying stink of an old friend, writer's block. 
Much like an encounter with ******* trees, I might just have to grit my teeth and take it.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Any idea on when update is?

Edit: NVM came up right after i posted this lol


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Thank you for so wonderfully illustrating Finagle's Law of Universal Perversity.
The perversity of the universe will always tend toward a maximum, in other words, if it can happen so that it makes you look like an ass, it will.
Or, to put it another way, both of our timing is impeccable.
So yeah, update is up, as Angel mentioned (bastard stole my thunder)
and really I try to keep RP's open ended (my job is not to tell you where to go, just what is there when you get there, and occasionally nudge you along the "right" road) so I am mostly asking for PMs if you want to interact with an NPC. I'ts just my way, I enjoy being engaged.
Also, excitement jubilation, laptop arrived a day or so back and soon I'll be making posts from a new computer =).


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

I'm Nicholas Hadrian and I approve these posts.
Good job thus far fellas =)


----------



## deathbringer

well my last post was completely ignored, the speech to the sergeant obviously drowned by the lieutenants words, probably fair considering it was a false alarm

would it be ok if i was the one to head out and find unekpekted's charactor, it'd give me something to post about, and being honest my charactor would probably take silence for grudging ascent.


----------



## DasOmen

i ignored your post?


----------



## deathbringer

It was before the update and the attempt at interaction was generally ignored by gm and players alike

its no bother, I'm just struggling to make my post beyond i went back to my bunk feeling pretty pissed and couple of emotional sentiments,

if the gm is ok with me going out and incidentally finding unexpekted's character that works for me


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

To be honest the guardsman I had intended was originally just an unnamed NPC, but if it's ok with Unexpekted then go ahead.
Also, for the record I was aware of your post and had tried to add in something specific the first time, I apologize, a sudden internet crash had erased the original copy and I had forgotten to put it back in.


----------



## unxpekted22

When I post I'll make it work DB, then perhaps you can have him decide to see if my character is ok now that hes been in the infirmary for a bit.


----------



## deathbringer

you could have him their sitting on a chair when you wake up, considering you knock yourself out, im sure we can have a good bit of banter with it


----------



## DasOmen

if i miss anyone's post, please kick me via PM... else i'm liable to not get it till it's far too late.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Unexpekted, Deathbringer, I am allowing it if you two agree on it, other than that, your relationship to one another is up to you two.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

So.... Anybody home? Just letting you lot know that Patchwork Company is on again, there's a big ol' update sitting and waiting for anyone who wants back in >.>... also, everyone who IS back already welp, start posting any discussion here as opposed to the old recruitment thread.


----------



## DasOmen

a homage to the origional CnC

Ready And Waiting


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

I've already sent out PMs begging folks to come back, but if you guys want to chip in too, feel free.


----------



## Anilar

Im still around, ill think about my options.
If anyone else want to be in the pot, send me a PM or flashback your bets in your updates, so I can keep tracks on the number of them and who is going to win.

I don't mind being picked for patrol if DasOmen sees me fit for that duty, but ill be away the most of the weekend, ill try and make a post start next week.


----------



## Anilar

finally got around to write a little something sorry for the wait. Have not but a destination on his wandering, was thinking Haridan, you can just throw me into something if you need something to happen somewhere. Or DasOmen can cross my part and order me about on patrol duty.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

S'ok by me. Just would like to see some more old faces, so anyone who can, send out a few reminder PMs to let em know that we're on again.


----------



## DasOmen

i'm around still. i'm just trying to figure out how to get him around WITHOUT using the magboots or other pandoran gear.... hmmmm.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Das.. my friend... it's a train... there are guard rails for precisely that purpose.
Jeez, I'm beginning to feel like I have people attacking a rampaging gazebo.


----------



## DasOmen

none of our attacks are working! my sword, his axe, jim's spells... THEY DO NOTHING TO THIS BEAST!

IT'S A FUCKING GAZEBO!

Dude fuck this thing is harder than that damn dragon you sent us after! 

:shok:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

If you start to attack the darkness, I'm gonna put my foot down.

On an aside note, justy got word from Akatsuki13, so let's all welcome him back, WELCOME BACK MAN!

Srysly, I love you guys and this thread, I really wanna keep it going.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

So... am I going to be hearing any responses from anyone some time soon?


----------



## Anilar

Seems most people have abbandoned the RP. Im not sure how long we have to wait to hear from Akatsuki13.
So as I see it you either have to continue with me, Dasomen,Rems, Klomster and Akatsuki13 if he is still on board. Hoping that the others will pick up the thread as the action picks up, or new people will join.

Or you have to do a reboot of the series, new recruitment and all that.

Or take the hard desicion of closing the RP, which I hope it will not come down to.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Agreed, but then I also havent seen Otep and several of the others, leading me to beleive they are offline altogether


----------



## DasOmen

i'm still here!


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Hmm... give it a day or two then see about a mini update for rems and a few of you at least, Rems hasn't gotten back to me lately. Also, on an aside, since this thread is for discussion, let's also discuss a few things, keep the thread alive and in our compatriot's thoughts that way


----------



## DasOmen

well i have a new RP i'm trying to start for those intrested. i know i've poked a few people... but it's a ultra marine, crimson fist, and lantern marine RP...


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Bah, ultramarines. how vanilla can you get?
wait...
arent vanilla beans the only product of a single plant species that only has one food bearing and non poisonous variety, aged for days in the hot sun before becoming one of the second rarest per capita spices in thw world?
Shit, I think I just defeated my own point...>.>


----------



## DasOmen

well you could be a crimson fist or a lantern. i tried to put it so it's a RP that compares polor oposites. stickler for codex being "rescued" by blatant ignorer of codex.


----------

